# avg firewall preventing wireless connection



## kellogs908 (Jun 23, 2008)

First off I would like to say if this has already been solved somewhere on this site I am sorry for bringing something up twice. 

The problem is that when I returned from college my dad had installed a new firewall on the main desktop.. AVG firewall. When used alone the connection is fine. The problem arises when two machines are connected at once. It as if they "fight: for the connection, the connections disconnects and reconnects every 45 seconds or so. When it takes a good 15-45 seconds to reconnect its pretty annoying and I can't download anything before it disconnects.

I noticed a couple of things, when I disconnect the main desktop from the router every other connection is perfectly fine, they all work at the same time and everything is well. That is the computer with avg on it. Another thing I noticed is my laptop, the one with vista keeps telling me I have the same ip address as another computer on the network, i assume every computer is getting the same ip address for some reason but i could be wrong because i havnt checked the ip address on the ps3 or the other laptop. I am also assuming that avg is the problem although i guess it could be the router but everything worked fine before avg was installed, there have been no other changes to my knowledge but it is possible something else was changed.

I have four connections to a wireless router, one of them directly through a cable. I have a cable connection. Of these four connections, one is a ps3, one is a laptop with vista, one is a laptop with xp, and is a desktop with xp... the one connected directly

thanks for the help in advance


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you using static IP configurations on all of these devices connected to the router?


----------

